# What do you think?



## Fariggy (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm setting up a home for a hedgehog I will be bring home at the end of this month. This is what I have so far. I have a 66quart and a 100quart container connected with a 2ft piece of 4inch pic pipe. Took out the majority of the plastic out of the lid and attached 1/2 inch mesh garden wire with zip ties and then used a glue gun to cover the sharp edges because I would be forever scraping my arms! I used a soldering iron to make hole on the sides on the top third. Two layers of cut fleece for bedding and have extras for switching out to wash. The igloo has fleece strips in it, the pipe has fabric on the outside and edge attached using Velcro tape. Got a Carolina storm bucket wheel. Toilet tube is cut length wise just incase of a stuck head. Made a little pouch hide out by just cutting a square of fleece and tying knots in the four corners so threads to worry about. The water and food bowls are just ones from my kitchen I don't use, it really bugs me that the water one has a picture and says garlic on it thou, might have to go buy something else! Have a thermometer, ac is currently set to 77f and I will get a ceramic heat emitter set up when it starts to cool down here. Also made a carrier for the car the same way as I did the home, it's hard sided so it can be buckled in. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice work. I'm personally not a big fan of tubs over cages, but you clearly put a lot of thought, effort, and care into it. My only concern: is the tube in between the cages removable? You'll want that in the event your hedgehog decides to sleep in there and you need to get him out. Otherwise, looks good!


----------



## Luis (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow I love it! I agree about the tube, but am sure your hedgehog will love it.


----------



## Fariggy (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you  The tube comes out, it is just snugly fit into holes.


----------

